# DVD Drive doesn't read all DVD/CD's -- why?



## Black Panther (Jan 19, 2008)

*DVD Drive refuses to burn on ANY disc - why?*

I've been battling this problem for a month or so now, to no avail. 

I assembled this pc myself last year. Overclocked the E4300 to a stable 3.2Ghz on zalman 9500 cooler, and now I keep it at 3Ghz for day to day use. 

My computer specs are:

Processor: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E4300 1.8Ghz OC'd to 3.0Ghz 
Motherboard: ASUS P5B 
Memory: 2x1024MB Elixir DDR2-833 5-5-5-15 
Video Card: BFG 8800 GT OC2 512MB DDR3 @ 729 core/ 1808 shader/ 2074 memory 
Harddisk: 250GB Seagate Barracuda 7200 SATA-2 16MB Cache 
CD/DVD Drive: LG GSA-H44N DVD±RW/±R/RAM 
Sound Card: X-Fi XtremeMusic 7.1, 


DVD & CD burning hadn't been the first thing on my list I admit. I had a couple of 3-year old blank cd's way back then, and when I tried to burn on them just to check if it worked, I blamed it on the old disks and didn't worry that the problem could have been elsewhere.

Here's a link for the complete specs of my drive showing what it should do: http://uk.lge.com/products/model/det...gsah44n.jhtml#


Well, now I've discovered that the problem hadn't been the disks. No matter what brand I buy, what speed they support or whether they are cd-r, types of dvd-r or re-writers, the burn function doesn't work. In fact when I insert a blank disk, my computer reads it as being full:






(you can see here that I've got only 3 tabs showing, the 'recording' tab isn't there).

and if I try to double click on it it says "not accessible":






I've never had any problem with reading though. I can play all types of movies, music cd's, game cd's and game dvd's including TS2, Oblivion + all EP's and Crysis...

Now I'm sure that it isn't a problem with the DVD drive physically. I swapped the DVD drive with an identical one from another computer, and guess what? My drive burns perfectly in the other pc, and the other drive gives me the same errors in my pc! 

Here is the stuff I've done so far, which hasn't solved the problem:

1) Updated the drivers for the DVD Rom and the IDE drivers;

2) Swapped DVD drive with that from another pc;

3) Updated the firmware;

4) Checked the bios controlling that it is in IDE mode;

5) Tried a different IDE slot;

6) Tried a new IDE cable;

7) Removed SecuRom and Starforce from the registry and from the device manager;

8) Underclocked cpu, ram and gfx to stock clocks;

9) Re-installed Windows XP through Windows Repair;

10) Modified the registry entry HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\CD Burning\Drives\Volume{bc1eb9fa-d7ec-11dc-9722-806d6172696f} to read 2 instead of 3 which now gave me the recording tab, and brought me a step forward in that now I can access the disk (it's no longer not accessible) but I still cannot burn on any disk: 






11) I ran Microsoft Windows Autofix (Autoplay repair wizard) which said the following:

AutoFix [V5.2.3790.67]
Time [2008-02-12 21:17:30]
Microsoft Windows Version [5.1 (Service Pack 2) <2600>]

Test [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.] - Instance [N/A]:
Result [AutoStart Setting]: OK
Result [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.]: OK

Test [Policies] - Instance [D:\, Drive Type: 5]:
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Present}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [Driver level policies]: OK {
HKLM\...\Services\cdrom!Autorun (Present) <Allows>
HKLM\...\Services\cdrom\Parameters!Autorun (Absent) <Allows>
HKLM\System\CCS\Enum\...!AlwaysEnable (Absent) <Not set>
HKLM\System\CCS\Enum\...!AlwaysDisable (Absent) <Not set> }

Test [Drive Notification] - Instance [D:\, Drive Type: 5]:
Result [Legacy Notification]: OK
Result [AutoPlay V2 Notification]: Problems {
Service (Silent)
Shell (Deaf) }
>> Repair << [Autoplay V2 Event]
Step: No steps to take.
Result: This AutoPlay setting cannot be fixed. Either the device is malfunctioning, or the wizard cannot determine the problem.

>> Required action: The wizard found problems but cannot fix them -> None
As you can see it saw a problem but it cannot fix it.

12) Deleted upper and lower filters from here HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}


I don't know what else I can add, the computer is virus and spy-ware free, my XP is a legal copy, and I don't have much stuff installed which might be causing a conflict or mucked something up. After all as I pointed out earlier, this problem had been there from the start when I assembled the pieces and installed XP fresh straight from the box... 


I've gone dizzy myself trying to remedy the problem for the past month or so.
Any ideas? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been reading, searching, installing drivers...

All in vain. 

Anyone have any clue on what I can do?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe you got a bad one. If it's still under warranty I would send it back.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Maybe you got a bad one. If it's still under warranty I would send it back.



It's definitely not the case.

I've got another pc and it's got an identical drive GSA-H44N which works perfectly.

I've just swapped them, and 'my' drive works in the other pc, whereas the normally working drive gives the same result in my rig.

Which suggests that it's a software problem?


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe a firmware update helps..


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

I've tried firmware off the LG site. 

Here's what happens when I put an *empty* CD inside:







And if I try to double-click:


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe it's a problem with the interface on the rig that doesn't work.
Something wonked in the SCSI firmware?

Just guessing.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Maybe it's a problem with the interface on the rig that doesn't work.
> Something wonked in the SCSI firmware?
> 
> Just guessing.



How do I check that? 

The cables and everything look OK. Currently I'm using the  LG GSA-H44N from the other pc, and it's giving the same results.

Since even another identical drive is giving the same problem I'm guessing that the problem isn't with the drive persay.

Otherwise the drive plays my dvd and cd games, and dvd movies just fine...


----------



## spud107 (Feb 10, 2008)

try nero infotool to see if it can help find whats wrong, 
might just need to reinstall driver in device manager


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you have the latest BIOS for your Mobo? Maybe try updating that.
(If the SCSI is built into the Mobo)


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is what Nero Infotool says.
Sorry for the enormous post, but I've never used nero infotool and can't decipher much of it...

Do you see anything worth noticing which could be the problem?

Thanks 

Nero InfoTool 2.00

Drive Information
-----------------
Drive                                        : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H44N 
Type                                         : DVD-RAM Recorder
Firmware Version                             : RB01
Buffer Size                                  : 2 MB
Date                                         : ?
Serial Number                                : K0374RI1645
Drive Letter                                 : D:\
Location                                     : 4:0
Mechanism                                    : Tray
Read Speed                                   : 48 X
Write Speed                                  : 48 X

Read CD Text                                 : Yes
Return C2 Pointers                           : Yes
Read CD-R                                    : Yes
Read CD-RW                                   : Yes
Read DVD-ROM                                 : Yes
Read DVD-RAM                                 : Yes
Read DVD-R                                   : Yes
Read DVD-RW                                  : Yes
Read DVD+R                                   : Yes
Read DVD+RW                                  : Yes
Read Digital Audio                           : Yes
Read CD+G                                    : No
Read VideoCD                                 : Yes

Write CD-R                                   : Yes
Write CD-RW                                  : Yes
Write DVD-R                                  : Yes
Write DVD-RW                                 : Yes
Write DVD+R                                  : Yes
Write DVD+RW                                 : Yes
Write DVD-RAM                                : Yes
Buffer Underrun Protection                   : Yes
Mount Rainier                                : No
Modes                                        : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW DAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96

Region Protection Control                    : RPC II
Region                                       : 2
Changes User                                 : 4
Changes Vendor                               : 4

Disc Information (D:\)
-------------------
Type                                         : - no disc inserted -


Interface Information
---------------------
Adapter 1
---------
Description                                  : Primary IDE Channel

Driver
Description                                  : system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Description                                  : IDE/ATAPI Port Driver

Attached Devices
Description                                  : Master: ST3250620AS
Type                                         : Disk Drive
DMA                                         : On

Adapter 2
---------
Description                                  : Secondary IDE Channel

Driver
Description                                  : system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Description                                  : IDE/ATAPI Port Driver

Attached Devices

Adapter 3
---------
Description                                  : Secondary IDE Channel

Driver
Description                                  : system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Description                                  : IDE/ATAPI Port Driver

Attached Devices

Adapter 4
---------
Description                                  : Secondary IDE Channel

Driver
Description                                  : system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Description                                  : IDE/ATAPI Port Driver

Attached Devices

Adapter 5
---------
Description                                  : JMicron JMB36X Controller

Driver
Description                                  : system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
Company                                      : JMicron Technology Corp.
Version                                      : 1.12.07.00 built by: WinDDK
Description                                  : JMicron JR036X RAID Driver

Attached Devices
Description                                  : ID 0 (0): HL-DT-STDVDRAM GSA-H44N RB01
Type                                         : CD-Rom Drive
Autorun                                      : On


Software Information
--------------------
Operating System                             : Windows XP Professional (5.01.2600 Service Pack 2)
ASPI                                         : n/a


Hardware Information
--------------------
CPU                                         : ?
Bus Speed                                    : ?
Motherboard                                  : ?
System                                       : ?
BIOS                                         : ?
Memory                                       : 2047 MB
Sound                                        : SB X-Fi Audio [BC00]
Video                                        : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT

Driver Information
------------------
Driver                                       : Aavmker4
Description                                  : avast! Base Kernel-Mode Device Driver for Windows NT/2000/XP
Version                                      : 4.7.1098.0
Company                                      : ALWIL Software

Driver                                       : ACPI
Description                                  : ACPI Driver for NT
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : aswMon2
Description                                  : avast! File System Filter Driver for Windows XP
Version                                      : 4.7.1098.0
Company                                      : ALWIL Software

Driver                                       : aswRdr
Description                                  : avast! TDI RDR Driver
Version                                      : 4.7.1098.0
Company                                      : ALWIL Software

Driver                                       : aswTdi
Description                                  : avast! TDI Filter Driver
Version                                      : 4.7.1098.0
Company                                      : ALWIL Software

Driver                                       : atapi
Description                                  : IDE/ATAPI Port Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : ATITool
Description                                  : Low-Level Driver
Version                                      : 1.30
Company                                      : N/A

Driver                                       : audstub
Description                                  : AudStub Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Cdfs
Description                                  : CD-ROM File System Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Cdrom
Description                                  : SCSI CD-ROM Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : ctac32k
Description                                  : Creative AC3 SW Decoder Device Driver (WDM)
Version                                      : 5.12.01.1143-2.07.0240
Company                                      : Creative Technology Ltd

Driver                                       : ctaud2k
Description                                  : Creative WDM Audio Device Driver
Version                                      : 5.12.01.1143-2.07.0240
Company                                      : Creative Technology Ltd

Driver                                       : ctprxy2k
Description                                  : Creative Proxy Device Driver (WDM)
Version                                      : 5.12.01.1143-2.07.0240
Company                                      : Creative Technology Ltd

Driver                                       : ctsfm2k
Description                                  : SoundFont(R) Manager (WDM)
Version                                      : 5.12.01.1143-2.07.0240
Company                                      : Creative Technology Ltd

Driver                                       : Disk
Description                                  : PnP Disk Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : dmio
Description                                  : NT Disk Manager I/O Driver
Version                                      : 2600.2180.503.0
Company                                      : Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software

Driver                                       : dmload
Description                                  : NT Disk Manager Startup Driver
Version                                      : 2600.0.503.0
Company                                      : Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.

Driver                                       : FltMgr
Description                                  : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2978 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060821-0039)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Ftdisk
Description                                  : FT Disk Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : ha20x2k
Description                                  : Creative 20X HAL (WDM)
Version                                      : 5.12.01.1143-2.07.0240
Company                                      : Creative Technology Ltd

Driver                                       : HTTP
Description                                  : HTTP Protocol Stack
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2869 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060316-1512)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : i8042prt
Description                                  : i8042 Port Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : ikhfile
Version                                      : 3, 6, 1, 2014
Company                                      : PCTools Research Pty Ltd.

Driver                                       : ikhlayer
Version                                      : 3, 6, 1, 2011
Company                                      : PCTools Research Pty Ltd.

Driver                                       : intelppm
Description                                  : Processor Device Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : IpNat
Description                                  : IP Network Address Translator
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2524 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.040919-1056)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : IPSec
Description                                  : IPSec Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : isapnp
Description                                  : PNP ISA Bus Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : JGOGO
Description                                  : SCSI Port upper filter driver
Version                                      : 5.0.3790.1
Company                                      : JMicron 

Driver                                       : JRAID
Description                                  : JMicron JR036X RAID Driver
Version                                      : 1.12.07.00 built by: WinDDK
Company                                      : JMicron Technology Corp.

Driver                                       : kmixer
Description                                  : Kernel Mode Audio Mixer
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2929 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060613-2359)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : LMIRfsDriver
Description                                  : LogMeIn Rfs Drivemap Driver
Version                                      : 2.4.2.0
Company                                      : LogMeIn, Inc.

Driver                                       : MRxDAV
Description                                  : Windows NT WebDav Minirdr
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : mssmbios
Description                                  : System Management BIOS Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : NdisTapi
Description                                  : NDIS 3.0 connection wrapper driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Ndisuio
Description                                  : NDIS User mode I/O Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : NdisWan
Description                                  : MS PPP Framing Driver (Strong Encryption)
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Npfs
Description                                  : NPFS Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Ntfs
Description                                  : NT File System Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.3081 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070209-0028)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Parport
Description                                  : Parallel Port Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : PartMgr
Description                                  : Partition Manager
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : ParVdm
Description                                  : VDM Parallel Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : PCI
Description                                  : NT Plug and Play PCI Enumerator
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : PCIIde
Description                                  : Generic PCI IDE Bus Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : PSched
Description                                  : MS QoS Packet Scheduler
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Ptilink
Description                                  : Parallel Technologies DirectParallel IO Library
Version                                      : 1.10 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Parallel Technologies, Inc.

Driver                                       : Rasl2tp
Description                                  : RAS L2TP mini-port/call-manager driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : RasPppoe
Description                                  : RAS PPPoE mini-port/call-manager driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Raspti
Description                                  : PTI DirectParallel(R) mini-port/call-manager driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Rdbss
Description                                  : Redirected Drive Buffering SubSystem Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2902 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060505-0036)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : RDPCDD
Description                                  : RDP Miniport
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : rdpdr
Description                                  : Microsoft RDP Device redirector
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : serenum
Description                                  : Serial Port Enumerator
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Serial
Description                                  : Serial Device Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : sfdrv01
Description                                  : StarForce Protection Environment Driver
Version                                      : 1.35
Company                                      : Protection Technology

Driver                                       : sfhlp02
Description                                  : StarForce Protection Helper Driver
Version                                      : 2.3
Company                                      : Protection Technology

Driver                                       : sfsync02
Description                                  : StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver
Version                                      : 2.11
Company                                      : Protection Technology

Driver                                       : sfvfs02
Description                                  : StarForce Protection VFS Driver
Version                                      : 2.9
Company                                      : Protection Technology

Driver                                       : sr
Description                                  : System Restore Filesystem Filter Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Srv
Description                                  : Server driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2974 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060814-0101)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : swenum
Description                                  : Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Version                                      : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : sysaudio
Description                                  : System Audio WDM Filter
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Tcpip
Description                                  : TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.3244 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.071030-1259)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : TermDD
Description                                  : Terminal Server Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Udfs
Description                                  : UDF File System Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Update
Description                                  : Update Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.3124 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070423-0049)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : usbehci
Description                                  : EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : usbhub
Description                                  : Default Hub Driver for USB
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : usbuhci
Description                                  : UHCI USB Miniport Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : VolSnap
Description                                  : Volume Shadow Copy Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : Wanarp
Description                                  : MS Remote Access and Routing ARP Driver
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : wdmaud
Description                                  : MMSYSTEM Wave/Midi API mapper
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2929 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060613-2359)
Company                                      : Microsoft Corporation

Driver                                       : msvcrt.dll
Version                                      : 7.0.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)

Driver                                       : msvcirt.dll
Version                                      : 7.0.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)

Driver                                       : mfc42.dll
Version                                      : 6.02.4131.0

Driver                                       : msvcp60.dll
Version                                      : 6.02.3104.0

Driver                                       : msvcp70.dll
Version                                      : 7.00.9466.0

Driver                                       : msvcr70.dll
Version                                      : 7.00.9466.0

Driver                                       : ole32.dll
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2726 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.050725-1528)

Driver                                       : olepro32.dll
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180

Driver                                       : oledlg.dll
Version                                      : 1.0 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.061016-0148)

Driver                                       : advapi32.dll
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)

Driver                                       : comctl32.dll
Version                                      : 5.82 (xpsp.060825-0040)

Driver                                       : setupapi.dll
Version                                      : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)

Lower Filters
-------------
Upper Filters
-------------
Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius                      : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50                      : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5                       : 4.51.16.03
Intel IYUV codec                             : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE                                : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1                            : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV                                : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV                                : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Toshiba YUV Codec                            : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV                                : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec                  : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec                  : 5.1.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10                            : R.5.10.15.2.55
VP60® Simple Profile                         : 6,0,6,4
VP61® Advanced Profile                       : 6,0,6,4
DivX® 6.6.1 Codec (2 Logical CPUs)           : 6.6.1.1
XviD MPEG-4 Codec                            : n/a
Helix YV12 YUV Codec                         : R1.02
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9              : 9.0.1.1184
ffdshow Video Codec                          : n/a
Fraps Video Decompressor                     : 2, 8, 2, 6488
Xfire Video Codec                            : 29580

Audio Codecs
------------
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC                    : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC                        : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC  : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC               : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC      : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC                      : 1.02.0.1
Windows Media Audio                          : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec      : 3.02.0.0
Indeo® audio software                        : 2.05.0.53
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced) : 1.09.1.49
AC-3 ACM Codec                               : 1.31.0.0
Microsoft PCM Converter                      : 5.00.0.0


ASPI Information
----------------
System ASPI                                  : ASPI is not installed

Nero ASPI                                    :  ASPI is not installed


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2008)

> Driver : sfdrv01
> Description : StarForce Protection Environment Driver
> Version : 1.35
> Company : Protection Technology
> ...



Starforce is know to hose optical drives. Try removing it.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

OK... sorry about this but I don't even know what is Starforce and how it got there... let alone how to remove it... 

Wait a sec - I found the above in System32/Drivers.

Should I just delete them and that's it?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2008)

Starforce is a copy protection method used by some games. It is horribly invasive.

If you remove it the games will no longer work, but having it is not worth the hassle.

Google "How to remove starforce" for instructions.

Even if it does not fix the problem, you want to get rid of that crapware.


----------



## spud107 (Feb 10, 2008)

is it sata? maybe it needs to be set to ide mode in bios?,


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 10, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> OK... sorry about this but I don't even know what is Starforce and how it got there... let alone how to remove it...
> 
> Wait a sec - I found the above in System32/Drivers.
> 
> Should I just delete them and that's it?



Star force is a cd protection thing, It for anti piracy of sum sort and yeah it's a pain in the ass to remove. 

You can remove them via "Device manager" then click "View" and then "Show hidden devices"

next go down to " Non Plug and play drivers " search for starforce and uninstall it and reboot  gud luck mate


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2008)

spud107 said:


> is it sata? maybe it needs to be set to ide mode in bios?,



Yeah the sata controller could be the reason - maybe the sata driver - i once had to install ide-mode drivers to a nforce4 chipset sata controller to make a sata dvd-rw work.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

It is IDE. I mean if it's sata it would have a thin red cable wouldn't it?

I'll try the starforce suggestion...


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 10, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> It is IDE. I mean if it's sata it would have a thin red cable wouldn't it?
> 
> I'll try the starforce suggestion...



When you remove that, It might disable or make your games non functional... btw try this link it might be helpful in clearing star force Starforce remover


----------



## spud107 (Feb 10, 2008)

this could be the prob, i dont know, try putting it in a different ide slot.

Adapter 5
---------
Description : JMicron JMB36X Controller

Driver
Description : system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
Company : JMicron Technology Corp.
Version : 1.12.07.00 built by: WinDDK
Description : JMicron JR036X RAID Driver

Attached Devices
Description : ID 0 (0): HL-DT-STDVDRAM GSA-H44N RB01
Type : CD-Rom Drive
Autorun : On


ASPI Information
----------------
System ASPI : ASPI is not installed

Nero ASPI : ASPI is not installed


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2008)

It might not be that StarForce is the problem, but when many gaming companies release patches so their games run without it, you know it's crap.

The public outcry about StarForce was so intense that it could not be ignored.

StarForce told people that if anyone could prove that their software was a problem, they would give them $10,000.00

The problem was you had to bring your system to Russia to prove it.

Not the best response. Duh.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol tha'td be crazy the effort and stuff to pay and do b4 making it to Russia just for 10k lol, back to topic hmm have you tried changing IDE channels plugging it in to different ide slot as suggested above?


----------



## keakar (Feb 10, 2008)

enable IDE & SATA in bios


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2008)

It wasn't starforce. I managed to remove it... and at least my games are still working.

I'll try the IDE slot suggestion later (too darkish in my room now and flashlight batteries quit) however I doubt it could be that since the dvd rom works well. It's just either when I insert a blank cd-r or a cd-rw that it mucks up. I haven't checked with blank dvd's yet...


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 11, 2008)

I had an issue like that but it wasn't software related, the drives lens died, well for the CD lens, but the DVD lens of the drive still works, soooo no CD reading for my drive, it only takes DVD disks. Lol only solution was to get it replaced, but read your posts above, that you tested that drive on another pc and it worked. Maybe you should try to see if theres anything on the BIOS that has something to do with that or start fresh? Maybe you got a malfunctioning drive there...


----------



## viczulis (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a problem in XP with drives not being noticed. After switching out new drives. I fixed it by changing from master and slave to cable select. And then in bios had to put in cd-rom/dvd instead of auto find. Its been working every since with no issues. 

Hopefully it could be that easy for you.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 11, 2008)

viczulis said:


> I had a problem in XP with drives not being noticed. After switching out new drives. I fixed it by changing from master and slave to cable select. And then in bios had to put in cd-rom/dvd instead of auto find. Its been working every since with no issues.
> 
> Hopefully it could be that easy for you.



That is different. I once had a similar problem when I changed dvd drives on work pc's, and I had to change the jumper from master to slave etc. But in that case the dvd-rom wouldn't even work. In my case it works perfectly, it just doesn't accept blank disks or rewritable disks.

I'm thinking it's some anti-piracy software which got installed in a game.

Btw, I did try another IDE slot. I even tried out a brand new IDE cable which I had in a box.

Now, if I'm right and it is anti-piracy software, it's easy because on this pc I've only ever installed 2 games. Which are The Sims 2 and Oblivion + Shivering Isles.

I'm sure it can't be The Sims, because I've got it on the other pc and the dvd-rw there works perfectly.

On the other hand, I'm wary of Shivering Isles. I had read on the Oblivion forums that it's got SecuRom which 'creates a lot of problems' but I've never gone into detail reading the posts, since I had been _thinking_ that SecuRom never created any problems for me...

I'll do some searches on SecuRom and how I can remove it. Hopefully it is the culprit. And hopefully I'd still be able to play Oblivion without it...

*Edit:* Look what Wikipedia says on SecuRom (also called SuckUrom by some people):
_"Some users have been reporting problems with launching the game, *CD-burners *or anti-virus protection, due to SecuROM."_


*Another question:* Optical drives are relatively cheap. Do you think that if I buy a second one and install it on my rig it will also be affected by this problem? Obviously I'll buy it a different brand, just in case. It's not worth tearing my hair out if a solution could be that simple.

Edit(2) Duh wait a sec... I guess I can try that out myself by installing the MSI DVD-RW from the old pentium 4 into my rig, and see if the burner works on my pc...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 11, 2008)

It isn't Securom's fault. I deleted Securom from the registry yet the problem remains.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 11, 2008)

I've discovered that if I modify the value here HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CD Burning\Drives\Volume{bc1eb9fa-d7ec-11dc-9722-806d6172696f} to read 2 instead of 3 I can arrive to here. 







And stop there...

Well it's always a step forward, somewhat. But value 2 is for CD-RW (1 for CD-R) and 3 which was the number I had is for standard CD-Rom. 
*What value must I be putting there for a DVD-RW?*

I made sure the IMAPI service is running.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 12, 2008)

I ran a Windows Autofix (Autoplay repair wizard).

Here's the log:

_AutoFix [V5.2.3790.67]
Time [2008-02-12 21:17:30]
Microsoft Windows Version [5.1 (Service Pack 2) <2600>]

Test [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.] - Instance [N/A]:
    Result [AutoStart Setting]: OK
    Result [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.]: OK

Test [Policies] - Instance [D:\, Drive Type: 5]:
    Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
    Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
    Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Present}
    Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
    Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
    Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Absent}
    Result [Driver level policies]: OK {
        HKLM\...\Services\cdrom!Autorun (Present) <Allows>
        HKLM\...\Services\cdrom\Parameters!Autorun (Absent) <Allows>
        HKLM\System\CCS\Enum\...!AlwaysEnable (Absent) <Not set>
        HKLM\System\CCS\Enum\...!AlwaysDisable (Absent) <Not set> }

Test [Drive Notification] - Instance [D:\, Drive Type: 5]:
    Result [Legacy Notification]: OK
    Result [AutoPlay V2 Notification]: Problems {
        Service (Silent)
        Shell (Deaf) }
    >> Repair << [Autoplay V2 Event]
      Step: No steps to take.
      Result: This AutoPlay setting cannot be fixed. Either the device is malfunctioning, or the wizard cannot determine the problem.

>> Required action: The wizard found problems but cannot fix them -> None_
Now I'm sure the device isn't malfunctioning because I'm not even using the same device because I switched odd's from another pc.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

format and reinstall.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Feb 13, 2008)

My current DVD drive wouldn't read most (any? I forget) DVDs.  IDE.  If I recall, it's that it didn't install properly.  I went into device manager and uninstalled all the IDE drivers.  They weren't under the DVD or drives, they're under the IDE/ATAPI section.  Then rebooted and everything worked.

You can google for more info on that if you're worried about trying it, but all PCs should automatically reinstall the IDE drivers upon reboot when it finds the hardware.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2008)

*Mussels*, I'm 99% sure that a format and clean windows install wouldn't be solving the problem.
This problem has been present from the very beginning, when I assembled the pc and installed windows the first time last June. I had been thinking that it was the brand of diskettes or something, or because the cd's were old... anyway I didn't bother then because I used my other pc for burning. But now my old P4 has one foot in the grave, and I've tested various cd's, and now I'm sure there is a problem.

*Deusxmachina*, thanks for that advice, I'll be trying it out. However my problem is that it doesn't want to burn, not that it doesn't read cd's or dvd's. 
Edit: in fact I just tried it and it didn't work either. I even uninstalled the IDE's as a hardware.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone?  

Please?


----------



## spud107 (Feb 18, 2008)

have you tried another burning program like nero?


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like your Windows XP drivers for CD/DVD Rom's are bodged.
If your copy of XP is pirated, that may explain why.

Pirated OS's can often get corruptions in certain files.

Try it in another OS maybe?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 23, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Sounds like your Windows XP drivers for CD/DVD Rom's are bodged.
> If your copy of XP is pirated, that may explain why.
> 
> Pirated OS's can often get corruptions in certain files.
> ...



I'm 100% sure that my XP is legal.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been researching this since you started this thread; The only solution I can come up with is to remove all DVD divers and all applications that use DVD.  

Then, let windows install DVD drivers, update - including firmware.

Re-install applications that use DVD's (nero etc)
Do not let these applications be the "Default Application", just say "NO".

If that doesn't do it then the Drive is probably bad.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 24, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> I've been researching this since you started this thread; The only solution I can come up with is to remove all DVD divers and all applications that use DVD.
> 
> Then, let windows install DVD drivers, update - including firmware.
> 
> ...



Thanks for following up Namslas.

I already uninstalled dvd (and IDE) drivers, let windows install them and updated the firmware. The only application I have which uses dvd's is windows media player... I don't have Nero. Actually I was planning to install it to see if it improves things...

I don't think the drive is bad. I swapped it with another LG H44N from another pc, and my drive works in the other pc... and the other pc's drive doesn't burn in mine!_ It has to be something *inside *my computer... _some software... some incorrect registry setting...


----------



## jocksteeluk (Feb 24, 2008)

I has the same problem just after the guarantee ended and as a result I no longer by LG drives.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2008)

have you tried the upperfilter and lowerfilter thingy?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2008)

I tried the upper/lower filter thingie but they are not to be found in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.

Does all of this look OK for my drive?

Property	Value
Device ID	SCSI\CDROMVEN_HL-DT-STPROD_DVDRAM_GSA-H44NREV_RB01\514880C4E0000
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	cdrom
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	CDROM
Manufacturer	(Standard CD-ROM drives)
Hardware IDs	SCSI\CdRomHL-DT-STDVDRAM_GSA-H44N_RB01
	SCSI\CdRomHL-DT-STDVDRAM_GSA-H44N_
	SCSI\CdRomHL-DT-ST
	SCSI\HL-DT-STDVDRAM_GSA-H44N_R
	HL-DT-STDVDRAM_GSA-H44N_R
	GenCdRom
Compatible IDs	SCSI\CdRom
	SCSI\RAW
Class GUID	{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Location	Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0
Enumerator name	SCSI
Description	CD-ROM Drive
Friendly name	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H44N SCSI CdRom Device
Driver	{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\Scsi\JRAID1Port4Path0Target0Lun0
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	c:\windows\inf\cdrom.inf
Used Files	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
	C:\WINDOWS\system32\storprop.dll
EnumPropPages32	storprop.dll,DvdPropPageProvider
InfPath	cdrom.inf
InfSection	cdrom_install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 62 C5 C0 01 C1 01 
DriverDate	7-1-2001
DriverVersion	5.1.2535.0
MatchingDeviceId	gencdrom
DriverDesc	CD-ROM Drive

Class	CDROM
	DVD/CD-ROM drives
EnumPropPages32	MmSys.Cpl,MediaPropPageProvider
Installer32	storprop.dll,DvdClassInstaller
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
TroubleShooter-0	hcp://help/tshoot/tsdrive.htm
Icon	-51


Property	Value
Type	DVD
Vendor	LG Electronics
Model	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H44N SCSI CdRom Device
Interface	SCSI
Removable	Yes
Location	Bus=0, Logical Unit=0, Port=4, Target Id=0
Drive letter	D
Controller Buffer Size on Drive	8467 KBytes
SMART Support	No


*EDIT: I've edited post #1 of this thread to summarise what I have done so far.*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2008)

well i guess its simple: 

Problem burner: If it works in your system but not others, its most likely that drive.

Alternate burner: if other burners dont work in your system either, you could have a compound problem - who's to say a software bug/bad driver didnt START this, and then the drive conveniently died at the same time. Its coincidental, but entirely possible. If this is the case, a format AND a new drive would be my reccomendaton.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

Could be the firmware.. have you updated the firmware? (and i don't mean installing the firmware off of the disc that came with it but actually looking for and downloading the latest firmware)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2008)

Are your motherboard's chipset drivers up to date?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I'll be damned.

I downloaded a free utility called IMGBURN from here http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download and it allowed me to burn a photo on a cd! It's the first time that my drive really used its burning function!

I still have the nagging thought as to why the normal Windows 'paste' and 'copy files on cd' doesn't work on my pc but works on my same drive installed on another pc, but well as long as it works I'm not going to worry my head off now, whether it works with XP software or with a third party program.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> I downloaded a free utility called IMGBURN from here http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download and it allowed me to burn a photo on a cd! It's the first time that my drive really used its burning function!
> 
> I still have the nagging thought as to why the normal Windows 'paste' and 'copy files on cd' doesn't work on my pc but works on my same drive installed on another pc, but well as long as it works I'm not going to worry my head off now, whether it works with XP software or with a third party program.



the windows one relies on the IMAPI (sounds like i'm happy lol) burning service to be enabled - i never use that, only nero so i cant help.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 29, 2008)

I checked the IMAPI service and it's on manual as it should be. In the services log it says (when using the windows burner) 
- The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
- The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
- The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state. 

Obviously it stops because I stop it. It keeps asking me to put a cd-r in the drive when there is already one empty cd-r, and I have to press cancel.

I think if I get Nero it'd be working as well.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I checked the IMAPI service and it's on manual as it should be. In the services log it says (when using the windows burner)
> - The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
> - The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
> - The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
> ...



my opinion would be that something is casuing a problem with the XP impapi service, stopping it from seeing blank disks.

One idea: you dont have alcohol 120% do you? it has an anti-security option to 'hide CD-R media' or the like, to prevent games from seeing that disks were burned and not printed. Its a possible culprit for this situation.

(Deamon tools and other apps that have anti-security measures may have options like this, try disabling them all one by one)


----------

